# AS OF TODAY...BOYCOTT ANYTHING THAT IS ASSOCIATED WITH DEMOCRATS/DEMOCRATIC PARTY !!!!!



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

*From this day forward boycott anything/anyone/any LAW that benefits*
*the Democratic Party or ANYONE affiliated with it !*

*IT'S THAT SIMPLE !*

*JUST TREAT THEM LIKE THEY WANT *
*TO TREAT CONSERVATIVES !!!!*

*WHAT'S GOOD FOR THE GOOSE IS *
*GOOD FOR THE GANDER !!!!!*

*IF DEMOCRATS WANT A BRAWL, THEN*
*THEY ARE GOING TO GET ONE !!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

*AS OF TODAY...BOYCOTT ANYTHING THAT IS ASSOCIATED WITH DEMOCRATS/DEMOCRATIC PARTY !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

Yeah, all three of ya.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, all three of ya.



*3 +( |I| ) x 10..............and growing !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *3 +( |I| ) x 10..............and growing !*


Irony once again from the forum jester, hilarious!


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony once again from the forum jester, hilarious!









*You are quite Fun to taunt and tease...*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *IF DEMOCRATS WANT A BRAWL, THEN*
> *THEY ARE GOING TO GET ONE !!!*


My God.  If you’ve planned something, turn yourself in.  This is no time to be a martyr for a lost cause.


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> My God.
> If you’ve planned something,
> turn yourself in.
> This is no time to be a martyr
> for a lost cause.


*You're desperate and hilarious.....*

*Here " Bob "....let me help YOU understand semantics....*

*Brawl :*

*brawl*
/brôl/
 
 Learn to pronounce 

_noun_
noun: *brawl*; plural noun: *brawls*

1.
a rough or noisy fight 

*or quarrel*.
"he'd got into a drunken brawl in a bar"
synonyms: fight, fist fight, skirmish, 
scuffle, tussle, fracas, scrimmage, fray, 

melee, rumpus, altercation, wrangle, 

clash, free-for-all, scrum, brouhaha, 
commotion, uproar; More
fisticuffs, rough and tumble;
donnybrook;
_dated_affray;
_informal_scrap, dust-up, set-to, shindy;
_informal_punch-up, bust-up, ruck, bit of argy-bargy;
_informal_afters;
_informal_rammy, swedge, square go;
_informal_roughhouse, brannigan;
_informal_stoush;
_rare_broil, bagarre
"a drunken brawl"
_verb_
verb: *brawl*; 3rd person present: *brawls*; past tense: 
*brawled*; past participle: *brawled*; 
gerund or present participle: *brawling*
1.
fight or quarrel in a rough or noisy way.
"he ended up *brawling with* a lout outside his house"
synonyms: fight, skirmish, scuffle, tussle.....



*" The lout on the Forum engaged in a verbal quarrel over his 
perceived support of Criminal Democratic Positions/Actions..."

Lout = Hooligan = Bob*


----------

